# Leaf tickets?



## Nicole. (Aug 10, 2019)

Apologies if this has been discussed before, it probably has. I can't be bothered to adventure back and look. 

I was just wondering whether people actually purchase leaf tickets or the bundle packs that Nintendo offer. Or do you prefer to earn them through goals and events and save them until you have enough? While I earn mine through achieving the goals, I still feel like I never have enough and when I do, the amount is only enough to buy 3 or 4 cookies or one pricey item from the events. I'm debating whether it's worth the money to buy more leaf tickets, but I suppose thats what Nintendo want at the end of the day. 

Does anyone else feel me on this?


----------



## Phawnix (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a $15 start up limit on mobile games. After that I just grind/spend time in game and if I can't make decent progress without spending I quit. 

Animal Crossing is one of the only games I know of that you can save up a decent amount of in game currency (LT's) without spending actual money. All you need to do is be patient and log in every day. I save up for special items and event clothing etc. loot boxes are a waste of money imo


----------



## LilyLynne (Aug 10, 2019)

It's a matter of personal preferance. I know some people who spend money on leaf tickets and the loot boxes, but it can really add up if you aren't careful. I have purchased leaf tickets a few times, although not usually. I tried loot boxes because i was curious, but they can actually be very frustrating. Now i will occasionally buy a few if i want something that I don't have to gamble to know what I am getting.
It is possible to earn them in game, which is nice. I quit games that don't let you earn currency in game. I really enjoy ACPC. You have to set your own limits on the leaf tickets.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 10, 2019)

I do think it depends on what you plan to do with the leaf tickets to know if it is really worth it or not.
If you want items from the cookies I would say don't bother unless you want to spend all those tickets getting the same item(s) over and over. It does seem they can predict which items people may want most and set it so that those items are the ones that have the worst RNG payout IMO.
I would have no issue paying for LT if I knew for sure what I am getting and I regret all the tickets I wasted on cookies that could have gotten me other things instead. I bought up all the package deals I could during the beach event for the extra shell clusters and flower food and finished collecting those prizes early but I could have easily done the work and still gotten those items, but I felt at the time it was a good deal to get those "extras" with the leaf tickets.
I do enjoy the game, and I don't mind supporting it with my money, because they do have to make money to keep the game going, but for me personally I won't buy tickets unless there are items I really want that are a direct purchase and not a RNG item.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 10, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I do think it depends on what you plan to do with the leaf tickets to know if it is really worth it or not.
> If you want items from the cookies I would say don't bother unless you want to spend all those tickets getting the same item(s) over and over. It does seem they can predict which items people may want most and set it so that those items are the ones that have the worst RNG payout IMO.
> I would have no issue paying for LT if I knew for sure what I am getting and I regret all the tickets I wasted on cookies that could have gotten me other things instead. I bought up all the package deals I could during the beach event for the extra shell clusters and flower food and finished collecting those prizes early but I could have easily done the work and still gotten those items, but I felt at the time it was a good deal to get those "extras" with the leaf tickets.
> I do enjoy the game, and I don't mind supporting it with my money, because they do have to make money to keep the game going, but for me personally I won't buy tickets unless there are items I really want that are a direct purchase and not a RNG item.



I did consider about the potential duplicates, and I agree that it's not worth the fight. Cookies are defo worthless in this sense and their prices are too excessive to take the risk. I totally understand your point of purchasing something that you know you're going to get, like with all things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phawnix said:


> I have a $15 start up limit on mobile games. After that I just grind/spend time in game and if I can't make decent progress without spending I quit.
> 
> Animal Crossing is one of the only games I know of that you can save up a decent amount of in game currency (LT's) without spending actual money. All you need to do is be patient and log in every day. I save up for special items and event clothing etc. loot boxes are a waste of money imo



Setting a limit is a good idea, I fear I'll get too carried away and spend more than I desired and end with regret and think that my money could have gone elsewhere.


----------



## Mel Meow (Aug 13, 2019)

I used mine that I bought on some cookies and a whole new new layout combo for my campsite.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm guilty of spending money when a fortune cookie/item I really want comes out and I am low on leaf tickets. But I feel like they've actually been giving out a lot through goals lately. I haven't bought leaf tickets since July 1 when the island terrain came out and I've still somehow managed to save up about 450. I am pretty happy with my camp right now so I don't see myself buying more tickets anytime soon.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't unless there's a cookie that I really really like but i prefer to earn my leaf tickets and let them build up before i go on a spending spree


----------



## petaltail (Aug 31, 2019)

i personally never spend actual money on in-game stuff. i think it's super easy to gain a good amount of leaf tickets in pocket camp without buying them anyway!


----------



## futuristicsalad (Sep 1, 2019)

As someone who hasn't spent a cent on Pocket Camp, I have been able to earn a decent number of leaf tickets by just being active in the game, completing goals and achievements, leveling up, and doing anything else in the game that rewards the player with any. With that being said, it can limit you on how much you can buy at a time, and it can be especially frustrating if you don't do lootbox often and you're unlucky in the rare times that you do. I personally like to decorate my campsite with the items you get through events (gardening, fishing tourneys, etc), and if I see something worth leaf tickets that I really like and I think would look good in my campsite, I spend what I save on that. But as people have mentioned before, it's personal preference. Take a look at what Pocket Camp has to offer, leaf tickets or no, and decide on what you like and what you're willing to spend a little money on


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 9, 2019)

Now, I have 500 leaf tickets and I did not spend real money in the app (I am just saving up from event and login). you can easily, from my point of view, save leaf tickets but it is up to you. good luck!


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 14, 2019)

I haven't bought any, I mostly just try to do everything I can to get extra snacks to give to villagers so I can get those level up bonuses more often.


----------

